# algae/tank clean-up crews



## choppermech1977 (Jun 17, 2007)

about three months ago i started a 15 gallon bio-cube aquarium. i have 15 lbs of live rock. i also have 2 fish. i was wondering if anyone could give me some advice or some links to some info on what kind (if any) of tank/algae clean-crew i need. ive seen kits for sale online that have snails, crabs, etc....is this something i should look into?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Go to a LFS and get the emarald crabs, snails and what not. Buying online for something that small isnt worth the price shipping will cost you. In my 14 gal nano I have snails emarold crabs hermit crabs, and peppermint shrimp.


----------

